# 80% Olive oil soap



## soapmebabe (Nov 27, 2014)

80% olive oil and another 20% of castor oil and coconut oil. Scented with falling head over heels in love by the scentworks. Quite nice


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice. I love olive oil soaps


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 27, 2014)

Very nice.  I only like really high olive soap after about a year.  Still not a favorite of mine but many love them.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Nov 28, 2014)

I may be the minority, but I love high OO soaps simply because of the silky slime lol. I bet your soaps are amazing to use!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 28, 2014)

Very pretty and I like your packaging!


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 28, 2014)

Peak envy.


----------



## smeetree (Nov 28, 2014)

Awesome. I'm going to soon be making Aleppo with 70% Olive, 30% laurel. Did you have to let these cure very long?


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 28, 2014)

Very pretty soaps! There's something to be said about soaps with a clean, simple line. And I love your packaging, too! Very pretty!

 IrishLass


----------



## soapmebabe (Nov 29, 2014)

smeetree said:


> Awesome. I'm going to soon be making Aleppo with 70% Olive, 30% laurel. Did you have to let these cure very long?




They cured quite fast within 24 hours. Amazing! Hope the olive oil I used was not a fake one. Hehe 

Thank u everyone for the comments


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 29, 2014)

soapmebabe said:


> They cured quite fast within 24 hours. Amazing! Hope the olive oil I used was not a fake one. Hehe
> 
> Thank u everyone for the comments




Curing soap takes a minimum of 4 weeks. Soaps high in olive oil take much longer, usually a minimum of six months to a year. 

There is a significant difference between when the soup is ready to cut and come out of the mold versus when it is cured.  Curing has more to do with water loss and a change in the molecular structure of the soap itself. Whereas being ready to unmold is more when saponification is finished.


----------



## soapmebabe (Nov 29, 2014)

houseofwool said:


> Curing soap takes a minimum of 4 weeks. Soaps high in olive oil take much longer, usually a minimum of six months to a year.
> 
> There is a significant difference between when the soup is ready to cut and come out of the mold versus when it is cured.  Curing has more to do with water loss and a change in the molecular structure of the soap itself. Whereas being ready to unmold is more when saponification is finished.




Oh, sorry for my misunderstanding. Don't know why I thought he was asking about when I can cut it. That was why I said 24 hours. Silly me . Yes, they take such a long time to cure. And I thinking about keeping them 6-12 months before use


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 30, 2014)

A beautiful soap indeed


----------

